# Another Human Foot Washes Ashore



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2011)

Is this a serial killer at work... finding a dozen feet in the last four years washing ashore in British Columbia. Or are they the feet of drowned swimmers, fishermen or others? Kinda weird that the feet are washing up. 
http://news.yahoo.com/another-human-foot-washes-ashore-b-c-072344119.html


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, another one!  Very strange, whatever the cause.


----------



## crushing (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.noagendafoots.com/

As of this posting, this foot tracking site hasn't been updated since March 8th.  Consider yourself hit in the mouth.


----------



## crushing (Sep 3, 2011)

I just heard a clip from a news report that said that no foul play is suspected and that it become detached naturally.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Sep 4, 2011)

I am perplexed, are these like Al Bundy's feet (smell-wise) and thus the scavengers avoid them?

*Lake Placid (1999)
*[Upon finding a decaying toe and holding it up - _of the crocodile's first filmed victim by the lake's shoreline_] 

*Hector:* Is this the man that was killed? 
*Sheriff Hank Keough:* He seemed... taller


----------



## Razor (Sep 4, 2011)

Quite odd circumstances...you would have thought it would be quite easy to find someone who had lost their foot or been in an accident at sea.


----------



## Flea (Sep 11, 2011)

crushing said:


> http://www.noagendafoots.com/
> 
> As of this posting, this foot tracking site hasn't been updated since March 8th.  Consider yourself hit in the mouth.



What a bizarre concept for a website.  Who the hell comes up with this stuff?!?


----------



## KELLYG (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with Flea.  Why on earth would anyone want to keep up with dismembered feet.   This is a foot fedish gone way wrong.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 12, 2011)

Any chance these are natural disaster victims, such as from tsunamis, etc?


----------



## crushing (Sep 12, 2011)

KELLYG said:


> I agree with Flea. Why on earth would anyone want to keep up with dismembered feet. This is a foot fedish gone way wrong.



Why?  Maybe so we question what kind of person would keep track of such a strange occurance, rather than ask why such a strange occurance happens.    Someone probably read an account, then another, then heard of another and thought, "Hey, I wonder if anyone is tracking this?"

The first step to try to find out why something happens is to document when, where, and under what circumstances it does happen.  Tracking it may lead to discovering why it happens and maybe the source.

Strange things are afoot at the Circle K.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 14, 2011)

crushing said:


> I just heard a clip from a news report that said that no foul play is suspected and that it become detached naturally.



I am uncertain what that means.  My two feet are quite well attached, and would not naturally detach while I live in my current state of health.  That a foot might have decayed and detached does not mean that the person it was previously attached to was not a victim of foul play.


----------

